# Belated Introduction



## zigable (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi all. I've been here for over a month now and thought it was about time i introduced myself xD
My name is Hannah, I live in North East England. I have three mice at the moment and another two coming soon  
I love mice, have since I was a little kid, but my eldest Sister was afraid of them, now she's moved out I was able to get some 

My hobbies include Drawing, Walking, Dog Agility, Mouse agility (haha) and sleeping. 
I go by 'Zigable' on all other sites, you can look me up on facebook  'Zigable Critchlow' photos of the mice and such are on there.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

hey


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Hello!!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

